# Baby is not feeling so well today :(



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I woke up to Baby screaming this morning. Think it*s his stomach..he makes his back like a cat when he try to walk..he dosen*t want food or go pee pee... I gave him som drops of metacam pain medicine, some coconut oil...just to see if that would help him. He just want to be alone, crunched up, and he bites and scream if i touch him  :foxes15: i don*t know how much more i can take, my good friend just died from cancer and no my Baby is unwell...

There must be someone fooling around with us somewhere in this universe, because it all just seem like it*s a joke to me


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

oh no ! can you get him to the vets


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

No that would just stress him out and hurt him more...he Hates the vet  he bites them if they touch him.. And there is nothing they can do...i guess he is just a bit sensitiv in his tummy today..he needs to go to do poo poo, maybe it*s just the poo being so hard he can*t get it out.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dottie suffers sometimes,have you got any Nutri-cal,i always find that works help them go


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

If it were me, I'd take him to the vet whether he wanted to go or not. Sometimes we have make them do things they don't like for their own good! Poor baby - I hope he feels better soon. And condolences on the death of your friend - that must have been hard.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much...
Baby seems a bit better now, he is relaxing in his cage...still not wanting to go out, but hope he wants to soon..


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, that's so sad.  Sometimes it feels like everything happens at the same time... I'm glad that Baby is feeling a bit better though! Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you! It is hard...sems like it always has to be something..

Baby got up and ate his food just now 30 minutes ago! Jeeeeei, so then he has to go out later i hope and everything will be normal i pray.


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

So sorry to read that baby was in such pain today, and that you recently lost a good friend. Keep your chin up, it seems you are having a tough time. I hope baby will feel much better soon and you will feel better to see him perky again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahhh poor baby. Give him some space and try not to be all over him as thats the last thing us humans want when we are ill. But
If he isn't any better in a few hours and is still not going to the toilet I really recommend ringing a 24 hr vets thats open near you just to see if they think he needs to come in. 
Hope your baby is better soon x


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Wohooooo the Baby is himself again    just like a lightswitch hehe..he ran out and did pee pees and poo poos, he even tried to attack out neighbour, so now I know he is better haha  thank heavens...been a lot lately...... Thank you everyone, so thankfull I have all of you here on the forum for support <3


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would try to get a urine sample and rule out UTI or Kidney/bladder infection. I would also cut his food back to smaller portions, just give more smaller portions to help his stomach get back to normal. So glad he's feeling better now. I think you're right and there's something going around. My chi wasn't feeling good this morning either.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much woodard  urine test sounds smart  maybe i shall send on in just for testing  i have a feeling he is upset because two of his girlfriends is in heat now  he gets a bit funky then...last year around this time, when some of his girls where in heat, he got a infected anal glanse...ugggggh  i pray he dosen't get that now..hehe..it's so nasty..


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Glad to gear Baby is doing better xoxo from Baby Girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwweeee, thanks so much pretty girls xoxo Baby <3


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm so glad Baby is feeling better, that's so frightening! Hopefully he stays more regular now and doesn't have to experience that pain again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks girl <3 yes i hope he stays well too, don*t want the anal glanse to pop out again hehe...i*m an old, tired mummy hehehehehe..at least he is sleeping now, the little monster


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hope Baby had a quiet night.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much ! Yes he had a ok night, he is still a bit tired and sleeps a lot..maybe he is just worn out from his girls being in heat. He has been running around like a maniac outside for weeks, hehe


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

How is Baby doing I hope well. Please post a pic soon.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks sweetie  Yes will try to post a picture of the maniac later tonight


----------

